# Police Officer Ernest Montoya



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Ernest Montoya*
Navajo Division of Public Safety, Tribal Police

End of Watch: Sunday, November 30, 2014
*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 54
*Tour:* 19 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Cause:* Heart attack
*Location:* Arizona
*Incident Date:* 11/30/2014
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available
· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial
Share this memorial:
   
Police Officer Ernest Montoya suffered a fatal heart attack while transporting a prisoner to the reservation's jail facility in Dilkon, Arizona.

He had just arrested the man and was driving to the jail when he suffered the heart attack, causing his vehicle to leave the roadway.

Officer Montoya had served with the Navajo Division of Public Safety for 19 years.








Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Acting Chief of Police Bobby Etsitty
Navajo Division of Public Safety
PO Drawer J
Window Rock, AZ 86515

Phone: (928) 871-6363

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22284-police-officer-ernest-montoya#ixzz3KgHgDkdu


----------

